# ""E5 error"" Canon Pixma MP150 printer



## pravinsha

I am using refilled cartridges for my MP 150, it is showing E5, How do I reset the printer?


----------



## Rits

Did you read below thread:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...p160-after-refilling-the-ink-tank-174311.html


----------

